# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Τύπου-Εμφάνισης >  Κόκκινο με κίτρινο καναρίνι.

## georgealex7

καλησπερα. Ενας φιλος μου εδωσε πριν 2 μηνες ενα κοκκινο αρσενικο με σκουφο γκλοστερ μαλλον ειναι διασταυρωση. Εχω μια καναρα κιτρινη απλη και τα εβαλα μαζι γνωριστηκαν και τελικα ζευγαρωσαν. πειτε μου τι μικρα θα βγαλω? απο περιεργια

----------


## gianniskilkis

Παίζουν όλοι οι χρωματικοί συνδυασμοί και σκουφάτα ή όχι...

----------


## δημητρα

κιτρινο με κοκκινο δινουν πορτοκαλι αλλα τωρα σε σενα θα γινει χαμος, παρα πολλοι συνδιασμοι οπως εγραψε ο γιαννης

----------


## BugsBunny

Φοβερό...
Αν βγάλεις και κανένα κόκκινο σκουφάτο,θα είναι τρέλα.

----------


## johnakos32

Θα ειναι εκπληξη αν θες βγαλε φωτο τους γονεις και κυριως το κοκκινο γκλοστερ... εγω καποτε ειχα δει ενα κοκκινο καφε που νομιζα οτι ηταν γκλοστερ (δν ειχε σκουφο ομως) και οταν ρωτησα μου ειπαν οτι ειναι fife fancy

----------

